# ICYMI: Nikon Announces The Crazy P1000 Compact With 3000mm Equivalent 125x Zoom



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 12, 2018)

```
<em>With its Impressive NIKKOR 24-3000mm Equivalent Optical Zoom Lens and Advanced Shooting Controls, the New COOLPIX P1000 Brings Creative Possibilities Closer Than Ever</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, NY (JULY 10, 2018 AT 12:01 A.M. EDT)</strong> – Today, Nikon Inc. announced the COOLPIX P1000, the new undisputed powerhouse of superzooms. With an incredible 125X optical zoom (24-3000mm equivalent) powered by high performance NIKKOR optics; the P1000 is the ideal companion camera for birding, sports, wildlife and celestial-photographers seeking superior performance from extreme distances. Beyond its incredible zoom range, the versatile 16-megapixel COOLPIX P1000 captures 4K UHD video and offers a myriad of manual controls, as well as user-friendly functions including built-in Wi-Fi<sup class="green">1</sup> and Bluetooth<sup class="green">2</sup> connectivity, letting photographers of all levels explore and share their creativity.</p>
<p>“The COOLPIX P1000 is the first of its kind for a compact digital camera,” said Jay Vannatter, Executive Vice President, Nikon Inc. “It raises the bar for superzoom cameras and is a testament to our commitment to delivering innovative tools that offer creative freedom to capture and allow users to share their unique visions of the world.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Powerful Optics go the Distance</strong></p>
<p>The COOLPIX P1000 incorporates state-of-the-art NIKKOR technology, designed with ED and Super ED lens elements, boasts the world’s most powerful<sup class="green">3</sup> 125X optical zoom lens (24-3000mm f/2.8-8) and 250X Dynamic Fine Zoom<sup class="green">4</sup>, equivalent to a staggering 6000mm from macro to extreme distances. This powerful zoom range gives the P1000 the versatility to chronicle an adventure filled vacation, capture a favorite ballplayer from the top tier of a stadium or fill the frame with celestial objects like the moon, that normally only a telescope could reach.</p>
<p>To handle such extreme distances, the camera is equipped with the latest Nikon EXPEED image processing system and Dual Detect Optical VR technology for 5-stops<sup class="green">5</sup> of camera shake compensation that help capture sharp images and reduce blur. Featuring a 16-megapixel back-side illuminated (BSI) CMOS sensor and expanded ISO range up to 6400, the P1000 affords users the versatility to capture superior image quality even under challenging lighting conditions. The COOLPIX P1000 also boasts a variety of high-speed features including a quick start-up and fast Autofocus (AF) system, making it an ideal choice for capturing action from the sidelines of your kid’s soccer game or from an adventure-packed safari. Additionally, whether capturing a ballplayer sliding into home plate or photographing a bird in flight from afar, users will feel confident finding, tracking and capturing these far-away subjects using the camera’s snap-back zoom feature which temporarily expands the field of view for super-telephoto shots.</p>
<p><strong>Versatility Ignites Creativity</strong></p>
<p>The COOLPIX P1000 makes it easier than ever for photographers to express their personal creativity. Through its host of manual functions and RAW (NRW) image output, the P1000 is great for advanced users seeking precise control from point of capture to post-production. The COOLPIX P1000 offers an innovative control layout complete with a function button, command dial and mode dial to bring frequently used functions to a photographer’s fingertips.</p>
<p>Additionally, the camera includes a focus mode selector that can be used to change the focus mode and a control ring that allows for the adjustment of settings such as the white balance and manual focus. Photographers will find the camera’s built-in 2.3-million dot OLED electronic viewfinder (EVF) helpful when composing their shot, while the Vari-Angle 3.2-inch 921K-dot TFT LCD display is ideal for capturing challenging angles like framing a performer on a concert stage.</p>
<p>The COOLPIX P1000 offers numerous picture controls, creative modes and filter effects to help photographers bring their creative vision to life. Whether capturing the night sky or a bird perched on a tree branch, users can take advantage of the camera’s designated scene modes, such as Moon Mode and Bird Watching Mode, to automatically adjust settings to deliver brilliant results in a variety of environments. While amazing for extreme zoom, the COOLPIX P1000 also supports versatile shooting scenarios like capturing macro images from as close as 1 cm away. Beyond mastering still photography from both near and far, the P1000 is also capable of incredible 4K UHD video with stereo audio recording and time-lapse effects to further expand artistic expression. Lastly, with built-in Wi-Fi and Bluetooth connectivity, images will transfer automatically to a photographer’s compatible mobile device so family and friends can view stunning vacation moments or epic shots of the night sky in real time.</p>
<p><strong>New Accessory: Bluetooth Connected Remote</strong></p>
<p>The new COOLPIX P1000 is equipped with an accessory terminal and an accessory shoe that supports a wide variety of compatible devices, including external Nikon Speedlights. To bring more capabilities and creative control to photographers, Nikon also announced the new ML-L7 Bluetooth connected remote as another optional accessory available for the COOLPIX P1000. The ML-L7 Bluetooth connected remote control expands the shooting possibilities of the P1000 by enabling users to trigger various camera functions, including video start and smooth zoom control, remotely.</p>
<p><strong>Price and Availability</strong></p>
<p>The COOLPIX P1000 will have a suggested retail price (SRP) of $999.95<span class="green">*</span> and will be available in September 2018. The new ML-L7 Bluetooth connected remote control will also be available in September 2018 for a SRP of $49.95<span class="green">*</span>. For more information on COOLPIX P1000 and other Nikon products, please visit <a href="http://www.nikonusa.com/">www.nikonusa.com</a>.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-35470 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/1521640460.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/1521640460-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/1521640460-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/1521640460-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/7904321605.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/7904321605-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/7904321605-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/7904321605-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/2708266519.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/2708266519-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/2708266519-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/2708266519-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/3097027421.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/3097027421-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/3097027421-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/3097027421-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/2113732387.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/2113732387-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/2113732387-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/2113732387-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/5628247117.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/5628247117-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/5628247117-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/5628247117-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/1461351109.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/1461351109-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/1461351109-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/1461351109-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/7435656197.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/7435656197-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/7435656197-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/7435656197-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2018)

3000mm is only the equivalent field of view and not the effective resolution equivalent of FF - the real effective resolution equivalent is roughly a quarter of that. 

The first problem is that the lens is f/8 at 3000mm. The diffraction limited aperture of the 16 mpx 1/2.3" sensor is f/2.2. f/8 is 3.5 higher than that so each point of light is smeared over a circle of diameter 3.5 px, lowering the the effective resolution to roughly about that of a 5 mpx sensor. 

The next problem is that 16 mpx is very noisy for a 1/2.3" sensor. Olympus, which does care about the performance of its cameras, uses a 12 mpx sensor on its TG5 etc and a bright f/2-4.9 lens.

The resolution of the P1000 is roughly that of a 400mm lens on an APS-C (or 5DSR) and lowered further by noise and a dim lens so don't take 3000mm seriously.

Nikon is pulling a fast one here.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Nikon is pulling a fast one here.


While I've never found a compact superzoom that I was happy with, I wonder if they have any tricks like stacking to recover some of that lost resolution and noise. I'm certainly not about to run out and buy one.


----------



## Yasko (Jul 12, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon is pulling a fast one here.
> ...



How can something that is lost be recovered without being refound? You can‘t recover these information, you could only apply some kind of filter to some data and recalculate some possible pixels from it... nothing substantial...
That said, I know nothing about the actual optical performance of this camera...


----------



## dp3294 (Jul 21, 2018)

“Compact”


----------



## zim (Jul 22, 2018)

is that a p1000 in your pocket or are you just happy to see me? ;D


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 22, 2018)

The John Holmes of the photography world. ???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2018)

Yasko said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


Stacking allows you to improve resolution and reduce noise over a individual image. This is a well known way to improve images and reduce noise from a camera. It does have some limitations though, its no good when movement is involved. I look at it as a way to recover a image, but really what it is doing is taking bits from a stack of images to get the best of the combined stack.


----------



## Joules (Jul 22, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> [...]
> Stacking allows you to improve resolution and reduce noise over a individual image. This is a well known way to improve images and reduce noise from a camera. It does have some limitations though, its no good when movement is involved. I look at it as a way to recover a image, but really what it is doing is taking bits from a stack of images to get the best of the combined stack.


Relative motion between the subject and camera can actually benefit stacking. The fixed pattern noise present in cameras can be reduced / removed through stacking alone if it doesn't overlap between frames. The software handling that just has to aline the pictures so that the subject's features overlap before stacking. And for an effective resolution increase, it also helps. See Drizzle. I gave this simplified technique a try with my 80D and Sigma 35mm Art and got quite the improvement in detail from it, at least close to the center of the frame where the lens outperforms the sensor. It can't recover data from poor optics or diffraction limited shots though.

I don't think there's any application for these kinds of stacking in a camera like this though.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 22, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yasko said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



You are quite right that taking multiple images will increase signal to (uncorrelated) noise (if you take n images, S/N increases by sqrt). If the resolution is limited by noise, then you would improve resolution. Unfortunately, it will not improve resolution that is limited by diffraction, and this has been the bane of astronomers and microscopists for generations. You spurred me to read about this, and I came across the following paper in which the authors claim to have improved resolution by just under a factor of two by very complicated procedures that don't seem practical to photography as yet, if ever. The claim for 3000mm equivalent resolution of the P1000 is still a con.
_
Super-resolution optical telescopes with local light diffraction shrinkage_, Changtao Wang et al, Nature Scientific Reports volume 5, Article number: 18485 (2015) (free on-line access).


----------



## Tugela (Jul 23, 2018)

AlanF said:


> 3000mm is only the equivalent field of view and not the effective resolution equivalent of FF - the real effective resolution equivalent is roughly a quarter of that.
> 
> The first problem is that the lens is f/8 at 3000mm. The diffraction limited aperture of the 16 mpx 1/2.3" sensor is f/2.2. f/8 is 3.5 higher than that so each point of light is smeared over a circle of diameter 3.5 px, lowering the the effective resolution to roughly about that of a 5 mpx sensor.
> 
> ...



It is the same sensor as the P900. It has no issues in decent light and resolution is good enough for things like tablet viewing and similar sized prints to the extent that you can't tell the difference resolution wise between it and ILCs. Noise and resolution only becomes an issue when you try to blow the image up.

For some applications cameras like these are superior to any practical ILC on the market and as long as you keep that in mind (use the right tool when appropriate) there is no problem. The only time it becomes a problem is when the operator tries to use it in applications it is weak in, but that is more of a user issue than a camera issue.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 23, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Yasko said:
> ...



They don't claim full optical resolution at 3000mm, only you do. Arguing against a claim you yourself made is poor rhetoric.

What sort of resolution do you get on your 5D with your 3000 mm lens attached (assuming you can even pick it up)?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2018)

Most people who buy cameras like the Nikon don’t know about diffraction limiting resolution of slow lenses with small sensors and pixels and think they are buying a camera that gives them 3000mm of resolution. Nikon has given them no indication that this is not so. The real equivalent resolution is about that of a 400mm lens on a crop or high megapixel FF.

My 5DSR with a 400mm DO II and 2xTC is 800mm and is light to hold. It will outperform the P1000 hands down as it has twice the effective resolution and is far better in every respect.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2018)

Tugela said:


> They don't claim full optical resolution at 3000mm, only you do. Arguing against a claim you yourself made is poor rhetoric.



This is what they claim:
https://www.nikon.com/news/2018/0710_cpx_01.htm

"Equipped with a 125x optical zoom NIKKOR lens that supports super-telephoto shooting at the equivalent of 3000mm

The COOLPIX P1000 is equipped with a 125x optical zoom NIKKOR lens that covers the wide-angle 24mm to super-telephoto 3000mm focal lengths. It supports an incredibly broad zoom range, offering users the opportunity to enjoy the recording of photos and movies at focal lengths that were never before possible. Furthermore, super ED and ED lens elements were adopted for this lens, providing superior compensation for chromatic aberration. High-resolution images can be captured throughout the entire zoom range."

Yes, high resolution through the entire range.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2018)

I got to play with a P1000 yesterday for a few minutes. It's huge, about the size of a 5DIV + Tamron 100-400mm. As the reviews so far are intimating, it's very difficult to use at 3000mm without a tripod or a rest. I checked out the resolution on a chart at a variety of focal lengths and compared with a 400mm DO II on a 5DSR and then on a 5DIV with TCs. As predicted, there is no increase in resolution on going from about 1500mm to 3000mm. In fact, it gets worse at 3000mm. I upresolved images to the size of the 3000mm one. 1600mm and 2000mm are better than 3000mm. 400mm on the 5DSR is better than 3000mm, and on the 5DIV with TCs, significantly better. The collage of upresolved images looks scrappy because the individual shots were taken 12m away from a tiny target at a size set to test the resolution in moderately shady conditions, and not designed to look pretty.


----------

